# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Red and green Myriophyllum



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

They look a bit crappy in the picture, they are much better now.










Just say NO to WAR!.


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

They look a bit crappy in the picture, they are much better now.










Just say NO to WAR!.


----------



## eruji (Feb 1, 2003)

cant see your picture...

how is that stuff growing for you? i just got the red version last week and have not noticed any growth yet. According to tropica its a very difficult plant to grow. but then i see robert has it as an algea buster plant.


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

I have also read about this plant growing a few inches a day!!, but in my aquarium it grows fairly slow, it stops growing and puts new lateral shoots. I donÂ´t know the secret to make it grow fast. BTW, the green variety also grows slow for me, I have 0,5 w/l, CO2 inyection and add K, N and P.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Actually, Robert's red myriophyllum is not the same species as the one you are showing above. 
That looks a lot more like Myriophyllum
matogrossense 'red'. I think Robert
says M. heterophyllum.

The specimens I have seen tend to branch a lot. I currently have a stem of this plant which hasn't done much of anything yet. Seems
rather demanding, but the color can be amazing -- deep blood red.

The green one looks like Myriophyllum
matogrossense 'green'. I'm still looking
for that plant here in the states...

Carlos


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

Mine is suppoused to be M. tuberculatum. The green one M. aquaticum.

If I remember correctly in KasselmanÂ´s book she does not mention a "red" or "green" form of M. Matogrossense, though she says both species have been misidentified for years, most M. tuberculatum was/is sold as M. matogrossense.


----------



## Kaylee Skylyn (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow, that looks gooooood!!

What are the tank conditions you have it in?


----------

